# wie schaedlich ist es die wasserkuehlung nur mi dest. wasser zu betreiben (uebers we)



## Elux91 (14. März 2014)

Ich hatte dummerweise eine fertigmischung (klar) mit weissem konzentrat gefaerbt, was aber auch korosionsschutz etc enthielt gemischt, als folge davon setzte sich die weisse farbe ueber nacht ab.
Ich hab das wasser abgelassen heute frueh und wollte eig neues kuehlwasser holen bei caseking, hab aber meine ec karte zuhause liegen lassen 

Jetzt steh ich vor der wahl, altes wasser (wo das weiss sich absetzt, pumpe anlassen?), dest. Wasser, oder nicht zocken und ein film we aufm tablet


----------



## FSPower (14. März 2014)

Übers Wochenende kannst du die ohne Probleme nur mit dest Wasser laufen lassen. Korrosionsschutz und dergleichen sind für den Langzeiteinsatz wichtig.


----------



## Combi (14. März 2014)

also ich betreibe zu hause 3 pc´s mit kompletter wakü.
alle benutzen nur destiliertes wasser.
ok,ich tausche im schnitt alle 4 monate das komplette wasser.
aber selbst ohne zusätze,macht es nichts,nur mit reinem destiliertem wasser zu arbeiten.
allerdings solltest du vorher den kreislauf mit einigen litern spülen,damit ja keine rückstände metallischer oder organischer art im kreislauf sind.
das bewirkt dann nämlich,algenwuchs oder rost,bzw verstopfung der kühllamellen in den kühlern.
ich hatte mal einen zusatz mit drin,daraufhin wurde das wasser so trübe,als wäre öl mit wasser gemischt.
versuch dann mal 5 liter wasser im kreislauf,restlos zu spülen....kostete mich stunden und mit befüllen,3 kanister wasser zu je 5 litern..

überlege das inno protect zu versuchen.
dann hätte ich länger ruhe..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/24478-schlechte-erfahrungen-ohne-wasserzusatz.html


----------



## D0pefish (14. März 2014)

Nimm 100-200ml G12++ und gut. Über's Wochenende ist auch Leitungswasser (je nach regionalbedingtrem Rost- u. Härtegrad) kein Problem. Alles andere ist rausgeworfendes Geld. Bei uns kippen selbst die großen Auto-Händler nur mit der Gießkanne Gezapftes ein. Den 1€ für 5L 'gereinigtes' Wasser würde ich aber bei PC-Kühlungen ausgeben. Flexible Schläuche bekommt man mit Zusammendrücken oder einem Heizkörper-Reiniger (Flaschenbürste) leicht wieder sauber, außer es wurde so teurer Zusatzpansch genommen. ^^ *meine Meinung*


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. März 2014)

FSPower schrieb:


> Übers Wochenende kannst du die ohne Probleme nur mit dest Wasser laufen lassen. Korrosionsschutz und dergleichen sind für den Langzeiteinsatz wichtig.



Dann erklär mir mal bitte, warum meine Wasserkühlung mit destilliertem Wasser (Osmosewasser eigentlich ^^ ) nur zwei Jahre überleben konnte OHNE Korrosionsschutz und Wasserwechsel (konnte keine Ablagerungen irgendwelcher Art feststellen) ... wenn das mal nicht lange ist?


----------



## eXtIO (14. März 2014)

Wichtig ist vor allem, welche Materialien (bzw Beschichtungen) in deiner loop verbaut sind. Sollte es ausschließlich Kupfer, Messing und Nickel sind, wirst du mit destilierten Wasser keine großen Probleme haben. Sollte Aluminium verbaut sein (z.b. in einem alten oder sehr günstigen Radiator), dann gibt es Probleme.

Ich persönlich betreibe meine Wakü, welche keine Aluminium-Oberflächen enthält, mit destilierten Wasser und ein paar tropfen biocide. Läuft auch auf lange Sicht alles wunderbar.


----------



## D0pefish (14. März 2014)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte, warum meine Wasserkühlung mit destilliertem Wasser (Osmosewasser eigentlich ^^ ) nur zwei Jahre überleben konnte OHNE Korrosionsschutz und Wasserwechsel (konnte keine Ablagerungen irgendwelcher Art feststellen) ... wenn das mal nicht lange ist?



Hmm. Zu hohe Wassertemperatur? 
Frag dich mal lieber warum alle anderen Korrosionsschutz empfehlen und viel wichtiger präventiv gegen Bakterien und Algen vorgehen. Da kann man nur von Glück sprechen bzw. hast du (ohne mich zu informieren) ein im Reinraum zusammengebautes 100% geschlossenes System, wo nie Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss, denn spätestens beim Nachfüllen kommen Keime rein, die sich bei 20-40° prächtig vermehren. Ursuppe bzw. Urschleim sozusagen. Man lernt ja nie aus. Vielleicht machen wir ja etwas falsch. 

edit: zufällig starke UV-Strahlung an Board? Das würde wirklich was bringen.


----------



## Liquido (14. März 2014)

Hättest du den verlinkten Thread von ruyven gelesen, wüsstest du dass  Keime kein großes Problem in einer Wasserkühlung mit Kupferkühlern  darstellen.


----------



## Feleos (15. März 2014)

Moin, 
An der Uni benutzen wir für unsere Kreisläufe in der Chemie (im Bereich Physikalische Chemie für Messgeräte, Rechner, etc.) und das schon seit jahren. Ich selbst habe damit als Hifi erst seit drei jahren zu tun, aber seit zwei jahren wird keine art von korrosionsschutz mehr verwendet, da dieser in leider allen fällen über kurz oder lang zu partikelbildung (Algen und kram, habens nich genauer untersucht) geführt hat. Seitdem dest. wasser aus uni eigener produktion verwendet wird, kommt sowas gar nicht mehr vor.

Vorteil: Die kühler verstofpen nicht mehr und der durchfluss singt damit nicht ab.
Nachteil: Die hersteller von den korrosionsschutzmittel verdienen an der uni kein geld mehr damit 

Wir verwenden handelsübliche pumpen und für die kühler zum teil selbstgebaute kupfer-kühler. Der Serverbereich wird mit normalen handelsüblichen waterblocks versorgt. 

Meiner meinung nach ist eine "extra schutz" meist nur schädlicher als ohne... übertragt das bitte aber nicht auf euer liebesleben


----------



## FSPower (15. März 2014)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte, warum meine Wasserkühlung mit destilliertem Wasser (Osmosewasser eigentlich ^^ ) nur zwei Jahre überleben konnte OHNE Korrosionsschutz und Wasserwechsel (konnte keine Ablagerungen irgendwelcher Art feststellen) ... wenn das mal nicht lange ist?


 
Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es ohne Zusätze nicht geht. Jedoch ist es in oft empfehlenswert solche zu verwenden. Je nach Qualität und Material der Kreislaufkomponenten kann es beim Verwenden von Wasser ohne Zusätze schon zu Schäden kommen und es muss ja nicht sein, dass man die ganze Kühlung ersetzt, nur weil man die 5€ für einen Korrosionsschutz gespart hat.


----------



## BenGun_ (15. März 2014)

Ich betreibe meine Wasserkühlungen mit dest Wasser und bisschen G48 drin. Tausche das Wasser nur wenn ich irgendwas umbauen. Also alle Jubel Jahre mal. Bisher keine Probleme gehabt. Hab früher mal das Zeug von Aquacomputer genommen. War nicht so Prall.


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. März 2014)

fahr seit gut 1 1/2 jahren nur mit reinem dest wasser und habe keinen Probleme.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (15. März 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Hmm. Zu hohe Wassertemperatur?



Wassertemps lagen zwischen 26 °C im Winter und 38 °C im Sommer ... liegt genau in dem Bereich wo sich angesprochenes Leben "wohlfühlt" (wobei es da auch Ausnahmen gibt).




D0pefish schrieb:


> Frag dich mal lieber warum alle anderen Korrosionsschutz empfehlen und viel wichtiger präventiv gegen Bakterien und Algen vorgehen.



Das frag ich mich tatsächlich (vor allem "alle anderen"? ... ich empfehle sowas nicht und einige andere hier auch nicht ), denn sinnvoll wäre es nur bei einer Aluminium-Kupfer-Kühlkombi, aber nicht um Keime zu töten, sondern um Korrosion der Aluminiumkomponenten zu verhindern. 




D0pefish schrieb:


> Da kann man nur von Glück sprechen bzw. hast du (ohne mich zu informieren) ein im Reinraum zusammengebautes 100% geschlossenes System, wo nie Wasser nachgefüllt werden muss, denn spätestens beim Nachfüllen kommen Keime rein, die sich bei 20-40° prächtig vermehren. Ursuppe bzw. Urschleim sozusagen. Man lernt ja nie aus. Vielleicht machen wir ja etwas falsch.



Danke das du mir zuspielst, den das Nachfüllen würde tatsächlich einen vorherigen Reinraum negieren ... daher so auch nie geschehen. 

Wie bereits geschrieben nutze ich Osmosewasser, dieses wird mittels einer Osmoseanlage (die es im Aquariumbedarf gibt) hergestellt. Das Wasser hat bei verlassen dieser Anlage gemessene Werte von ph=6,5 und 20 µS/cm.

Da ich 15 Jahre selbst Aquarien besaß weiß ich wie Kieselalgen, Grünalgen und Cyanobakterien aussehen, besonders wenn sie in Massen auftreten ... diese Algen sind beim besten Willen in meinem Kreislauf in dieser Zeit nicht vorgekommen. Da der verwendete Heatkiller ein Düsenplattenkühler ist, wären diese Algen nach rasantem Wachstum (gerade bei den vorherschenden Temperaturen) sogar innerhalb 24 Stunden in der Lage diesen Kühler völlig dicht zu machen.





D0pefish schrieb:


> edit: zufällig starke UV-Strahlung an Board? Das würde wirklich was bringen.



Was bezeichnest du als stark, wenn du meinst das es zwei Kaltlichtdioden schaffen durch schwarzen Silikonschlauch eine so extreme Wirkung zu haben Algen und Bakterien zu töten ... ja dann ist es eine starke UV-Beleuchtung. 


PS: Wenn du Wasser in einen relativ keimfreien Zustand halten willst, dann wird im Aquariumbereich ein UV-Sterilisator (Beispiele) verwendet, dieser wird aber direkt in den Kreislauf eingebaut und wirkt nicht von außen aus mehreren Zentimetern Abstand. 





FSPower schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, dass es ohne Zusätze nicht geht.



Nein das hast du nicht, nur dem TE suggeriert das ein Wochenende kein Problem ist, aber das er langzeittechnisch um Schutzmaßnahmen nicht vorbeikommt, oder was sollte dein "wichtig" bedeuten?


----------



## Tommi1 (15. März 2014)

Benutze seit über nem dreiviertel Jahr auch nur noch Destiliertes bzw. Osmowasser, nachdem ich mit Zusätzen wie Innovatec Protect IP irgendeine Schleimbildung im System hatte.


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2014)

Liquido schrieb:


> Hättest du den verlinkten Thread von ruyven gelesen, wüsstest du dass  Keime kein großes Problem in einer Wasserkühlung mit Kupferkühlern  darstellen.



Oha! Hier das fotografierte Ergebnis solchen Glaubens, was bei mir angelandet ist weil der Besitzer über schwachen Durchfluss klagte. Es wurde Kondensat einer Wärmepumpe zum Auffüllen genommen. Der Auffangbehälter war eindeutig kontaminiert. Nur die sture Eheim-Pumpe und der Schlauchdurchmesser haben hier noch für Durchfluss trotz G12++ gesorgt. In den Schläuchen befanden sich lange Schleimfäden. Alles Kupfer, von der Tülle bis zum Radi, mal von dem Edelstahl im Bild abgesehen. Ich habe im Prinzip die gleiche Kühlung und keine Sorgen. Nicht jeder denkt mit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. März 2014)

@ Tommi Ich hab mitterweile auch nur noch auf Dest.Wasser umgestellt.Nachdem du das Problem hattest und ich mein Cpu Kühler auf ein andern Sockel umrüsten musste bin ich geschockt gewessen.
In ganzen Krerislauf hat man nix von Patikel gesehn ( 3 Agb´s ) .

Hatte das gleiche Ergebins wie D0pefish. 

@D0pefish nachdem ich das gleiche in mein HeatKiller hatte hab ich die Düsenplatte drausen gelassen,da ich auch wo gelesen hatte das die Platte allgemein den durchfluss Stören soll.


Bearbeitet.: Fotos des Grauns mein HeatKiller ( Kein Färbemitten )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Düsenplatte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. März 2014)

Bevor hier nun wieder einige glauben, sie müssten die chemische Keule schwingen und Biozide einsetzen (womöglich sogar die unsäglichen Silver-Kill-Coils) - legt das Zeug mal unter´s Mikroskop! Ihr werdet beide feststellen, dass da nichts Lebendiges dabei ist . Allein die freien Kupferoberflächen die in geringster Menge Kupferionen abgeben und die Abwesenheit jeglicher Nährstoffe sind für Mikroorganismen unwirtlich genug. Ansonsten müssten erst mal lebende Organismen, die mit derart widrigen Umständen zumindest zeitlich begrenzt klar kommen, in den Kreislauf gelangen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür ist recht gering, auch wenn sich normale Mikroorganismen kaum vermeiden lassen - nur überleben Letztere eben nicht in einer Wakü - geschweige denn vermehre sie sich. Eine Wakü ist nicht ansatzweise mit einem Aquariensystem vergleichbar. 

Jegliche sinnvolle Wakü-Zusätze dienen dem Korrosionsschutz. Allerdings ist deren übliche Basis Glykol, welches zufällig auch ein wirksames Biozid darstellt. Darum geht es da aber nicht vordringlich, sondern um die Lösung der Korrosionsinhibitoren und um die Viskositätsänderung. Leider hat Glykol aber Nebenwirkungen, die mit dem Aufkommen immer weicherer PVC-Schläuche im Wakü-Bereich auch noch zugenommen haben. Damit seid ihr hier meiner Ansicht nach konfrontiert und nicht mit Mikroorganismen. Das kann ich euch fast versichern, denn die Fälle bei denen sich in einer Wakü in der Vergangenheit nachweislich Mikroorganismen vermehrt haben sind dermaßen selten, dass ihr quasi "Glückspilze" wärt wenn just ihr beide gerade so einen Fall erleben würdet. Die letzten Fälle wo das noch häufiger vorkam waren in den Anfangszeiten der Waküs, als offene Kreisläufe mit unverschlossenen Bierfässern und Regentonnen o.Ä. als AB noch verbreitet waren. Seit geschlossene Kreisläufe und Kupferkühler Standard sind, hat man es eigentlich nur noch mit Weichmachern, Staub, Produktionsrückständen aus Radiatoren und evtl. mit Korrosionsprodukten zu tun, wenn es um schleimige, harte oder flusige Ablagerungen an Engstellen des Kreislaufs geht. Wenn auch noch glykolbasierte Zusätze zum Einsatz kamen, wären Mikroorganismen jedweder Art vermutlich ohnehin im Wahrscheinlichkeitsbereich eines Sechers im Lotto. 

Deshalb handelt es sich hier mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit lediglich um ausgewaschene Weichmacher. Dieser Schleim ist dafür typisch. Bei acidburn1811 kommt noch etwas Staub dazu, so wie das ausschaut. Die Farbe variiert je nach Farbe des Zusatzes oder eventueller Farbmittelchen bzw. deren Rückständen aus vorherigen Versuchen damit. Wenn kein Zusatz zum Einsatz kommt, sind in der Regel Korrosionsprodukte für die Färbung von Ablagerungen im Kreislauf zuständig. Weil viele Kupfersalze leider grünlich sind, kommt hier bei vielen Leuten immer wieder zur Assoziation "Algen" - aber das widerspricht natürlich jeder Wahrscheinlichkeit und bislang hat sich auch in (fast) allen Fällen, in denen mal ein wenig genauer nachgeforscht wurde, bestätigt, dass es sich nicht um Algen, Bakterien oder Pilze handelte. 

Leider ist es aber in der Tat so, dass die Auswaschung von Weichmachern aus PVC mit Glykol im Wasser schneller abläuft als ohne. Zwar hat man mit glykolbasierten Korrosionsschutzzusätzen so gut wie keine Korrosion zu befürchten (zumindest wenn man den Zusatz ab und zu auffrischt), aber mit schleimigen Auswaschungen muss man je nach Wahl der Schläuche leider in mehr oder weniger großem Ausmaß leben. In geringerem Umfang und langsamer werden die Weichmacher leider aber auch ohne Zusätze ausgewaschen.

Das leite ich mir im Übrigen nicht aus der hohlen Hand her, sondern ich habe dazu diverse Lanzeittests in verschlossenen Gläsern  gemacht (waren eigentlich mal für Farbtests mit Drucktinte angelegt) und konnte dabei in der Tat feststellen, dass besonders weiche Schläuchen (z.B. Tygon) ihre Weichmacher in Form solchen Schleims absondern. Das passiert mit hohen Glykolkonzentration recht schnell. Mit wenig Glykol langsamer und ohne Glykol noch langsamer. Ganz vermeidbar ist es meiner Erfahrung nach aber nicht, wenn übliche PVC-Schläuche zum Einsatz kommen. Non-PVC-Schläuche führten in meinen Tests nicht zu diesem Phänomen (z. B. PUR oder Gummischläuche). Selbst habe ich inzwischen Kupferrohre statt Schläuche drin und fahre sogar ohne Korrosionsschutz, weil ich die paar Anschlüsse, deren Nickelschichten sich da auf lange Frist auflösen, ehrlich gesagt als Verschleißteil ansehe und ohnehin fast keine mehr verbaut sind. In so einem Kreislauf passiert bis auf die sehr langsame Auflösung der Nickelschichten an den Anschlüssen absolut nichts. Als Biozid reichen hier die Kupferionen im Wasser völlig, deren Lösung ohne Korrosionsschutz sowieso unvermeidlich ist.


----------



## acidburn1811 (16. März 2014)

Es ist zwar keine Allgemeinbildung aber trotzdem eine sache was den Betrieb einer WaKü Behindern kann im schlimmsten fall sogar Tötlich, wenn ich mein Brett Bzw den Sockel nicht gewechselt hätte und das Sys mit den Kühler weiter hin 24/7 renn lassen, war es sicherlich bald zu einer Verstopfung gekommen...Überhitzung.

Es war bei mir sicherlich Weichmacher vom schlauch,komischerweise hab ich des aber nicht mehr seit dem ich nur noch Dest.Wasser benutz...Bau zZ oft meine WaKü um und konnte jetzt nix im Kühler feststelln !


----------



## TSchaK (16. März 2014)

Könnten auch Rückstände aus den radiatoren gewesen sein...

Ich verwende nur dest. Wasser, weil es sonst zu teuer wird immer neue Zusätze zu nehmen wenn ich die wakü Umbau. Da nehme ich lieber einfach neues Wasser


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. März 2014)

Der Irrglaube das Bakterien, Algen und Pilze sich in einer Wakü ohne Schutzmaßnahmen verbreiten wird sich wohl ewig halten! Wohl genauso lange wie in der Aquaristik der Neonfisch für einige immer ein Schwarmfisch bleiben wird! 

@ DOpefish

Deine "Horrorfotos" in allen Ehren, aber dieser Schleim ist keine lebende Masse und wie VJoe2max schon schrieb durch einen simplen Blick durch ein Mikroskop beweisbar! Tippe da auch auf ausgespülte Weichmacher ... dank dem Glykol! 

PS: Stimmt nicht jeder denkt mit, aber leider gibt es in Foren immer die Unbelehrbaren die Ängste verbreiten wo es nichts zu verbreiten gibt!


----------



## D0pefish (16. März 2014)

Ok. Danke für's fast sachlich bleiben. An Weichmacherauswaschungen könnte wirklich was dran sein! Auf der anderen Seite schwimmen in Bier und Wein auch keine Bakterien mehr herum weil sie an ihren eigenen Ausscheidungen (umkippen durch Übersättigung) verstorben sind und durch Tygonschläuche läuft oft Alkohol in gewissen Konzentrationen zum Kunden, was sicher schon in einem Skandal geendet hätte. Ich gehe ja selber davon aus, dass Kupfer hochgiftig ist und seinen Teil beiträgt. Wiederum befindet sich in Auffangbehältern von Kondenswasser-Wärmepumpen genau dieser sehr schwer zu entfernende eher farblose Schleim. Ich werde das bei der nächsten Revision/Hardwarewechsel überprüfen, aber da ich schon als Kind verdorbenes Wasser gesehen und gerochen habe, bleiben noch starke Bedenken. Mal sehen wieviel frischen Schlauch ich opfern kann für einen separaten Test mit hoher G12-Konzentration. Und richtig, der Besitzer der Horrorshow und ich haben industriell genutzten Tygon-Schlauch. Bei mir gibt es keine Ablagerungen, Schlauchverfärbungen, Verklumpungen, Schleimbildung oder ähnliches. Da schaue ich schon auf silikatfreies G12 und konzentriere gering. Ich glaube gern, dass es bei euch ohne Zusätze funktioniert und werde es wie erwähnt versuchen aber nicht in meiner WaKü. 

edit: http://shop.omnilab.de/info2145_lang_DE.htm
soviel zum Thema Weichmacher in Tygon-Schläuchen. Mann Mann Mann... Gute Nacht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast du noch andere Bilder aus dem Kreislauf?
Massive Schleimbildung auf der !Rückseite! einer Düsenplatte in einem picobello sauberen Kühler (keinerlei Spuren von Oxidation, wie sie in einem dest-pur Kreislauf nahezu unvermeidbar wären!) passt irgendwie nicht so ganz zusammen 




D0pefish schrieb:


> Ok. Danke für's fast sachlich bleiben. An Weichmacherauswaschungen könnte wirklich was dran sein! Auf der anderen Seite schwimmen in Bier und Wein auch keine Bakterien mehr herum weil sie an ihren eigenen Ausscheidungen (umkippen durch Übersättigung) verstorben sind und durch Tygonschläuche läuft oft Alkohol in gewissen Konzentrationen zum Kunden, was sicher schon in einem Skandal geendet hätte.



"Tygon" ist eine Handelsmarke für verschiedenste Schläuche (z.T. afaik nicht einmal PVC) und wenn jemand die nicht-lebensmittel geeigneten aus dem Wakü-Zubehör für seine Schankanlage einsetzen würde, dann gäbe es in der Tat einen Skandal bzw. massiven Ärger mit Aufsichtsbehörden.

Davon abgesehen wären die Probleme aber nicht mit unseren geschlossen Kreisläufen vergleichbar - selbst die Mengen in deinem Extremfall wären nach Zapfen einer Maß restlos rausgespült worden.



> Und richtig, der Besitzer der Horrorshow und ich haben industriell genutzten Tygon-Schlauch. Bei mir gibt es keine Ablagerungen, Schlauchverfärbungen, Verklumpungen, Schleimbildung oder ähnliches.



Habt ihr überhaupt in vergleichbarem Maße gereinigte Radiatoren?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. März 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> edit: Tygon-Schläuche E3603 ohne Weichmacher - OMNILAB-Katalog
> soviel zum Thema Weichmacher in Tygon-Schläuchen. Mann Mann Mann... Gute Nacht.



Wie ruyven-macaran schon schrieb ist Tygon leider nur eine Handelsmarke ... wie Styropor! 

Wenn man schon regergiert übers Internet, dann richtig und damit die Existenz von Weichmachern auch in Tygon-Schläuchen bewiesen wird von mir auch noch ein Link der ein paar mehr Sorten enthält -> Klick mich!

Ei ei ei ... was muß ich da lesen günstiger all-round Schlauch für das Labor enthält Weichmacher.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. März 2014)

Die bei D0pefish verlinkten sog. "Bio-Tygons" gibt´s im Übrigen auch noch gar nicht so lange. Zum Zeitpunkt als ich meine Langzeit-Tests gestartet habe (ist schon paar Jahre her) gab es die Sorte im Tygon-Universum von Saint-Gobain noch gar nicht.


----------



## D0pefish (18. März 2014)

Ich habe die R3603-Schläuche 2009 oder 2010 gekauft, müsste ich die Rechnug rauskramen. Vielleicht machen wir dazu nochmal einen extra Thread oder führen den anderen weiter. Naja obwohl...^^  Gegen fast alle Laborflüssigkeiten bedeutet für mich pauschal Salzsäure sollte man nicht durchleiten. Btw. könnte der Biofilm auch von Pilzen kommen, was widerum für präventiven Schutz spricht. Das G12 war das Aral Silikatfrei mit ca 150ml auf 2,5 L. Ka ob die was gepantscht hatten.
Habe keine anderen Bilder, da nur die Engstelle des CPU-Kühlers betroffen war. Alle Kühler waren optisch sauber/blank, Radi hatte normalen Durchfluss. Die Kühlflüssigkeit war klar aber die Schleimfäden konnte man sehen. Hab alles geputzt/gespült und bis heute ist das System sauber bzw. müsste ich mal nachfragen. *lach*  

edit: hab was "schlechtes" recherchiert: Ismatec SA - Schläuche
Man beachte Einschränkungen. Steht aber fast überall genau anders herum beschrieben was sich mit der Freigabenorm deckt: 
http://www.henkelna.com/us/content_data/96531_FDA_21_CFR_175_300.pdf
Glykol-Konzentration über 8% sind, wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, nicht empfohlen. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit ein par Gläschen ansetzten und in Heizungsnähe plazieren.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. März 2014)

> könnte der Biofilm auch von Pilzen kommen, was widerum für präventiven Schutz spricht


Könntest du bitte mit diesen Vermutungen aufhören, denn Pilze brauchen auch Biomasse um lebensfähig zu sein und es zu bleiben! Löse dich bitte von deiner Vorstellung lebendiges Leben in diesem Schleim zu sehen, solange du es nicht unter das Mikroskop gelegt hast!



> Radi hatte normalen Durchfluss



Der Durchfluß wurde von ihm doch gar nicht nachgefragt ... die Frage lautet, um es mal anders zu formulieren: "Waren die Radiatoren genauso sauber wie die verwendeten Schläuche bzw. wie wurden die Radiatoren behandelt bevor sie in den Kreislauf kamen?". 

PS: Ich habe nichts gegen die Leute die sich irgendwelche Chemikalien wie Glysantin in ihr demineralisiertes biomasseloses Wasser kippen, oder sich teure Schläuche kaufen die keine Weichmacher enthalten (die halt vom Glysantin ausgespült werden könnten) ... nur um das klarzustellen. Das was mich stört sind Behauptungen/Vermutungen/Thesen dieser Nutzer von Waküs, die sie nicht selbst geprüft haben (so wie du leider auch), oder mit Argumenten um sich werfen die im Grunde nur auf Angst beruhen, das ihr ach so teures Equipment zerstört werden könnte, wenn sie es an ihrer eigenen Wakü genauso machen. Die Logik einen Satz zu verwenden wie "Ich glaube euch ja das es bei euch funktioniert, aber ... ", will mir einfach nicht in den Kopf. Gerade wenn es im Grunde mehr Nutzer sind die Gegenteiliges schon berichtet haben.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. März 2014)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Ich habe die R3603-Schläuche 2009 oder 2010 gekauft, ...



Damals enthielt die Sorte Tygon R3603 noch Phthalate. Erst seit Mitte 2013 ist die phthalatfreie Sorte Tygon S3 R3603 aus einer bilogisch abbaubaren Mischung im Handel (Klick). Allerdings hat sich diese Änderung des Werkstoffs beim Einsatz in Waküs trotz der Abwesenheit von Phthalaten als ungünstig erwiesen, denn die Schläuche werden sehr schnell trüb und verfärben sich leichter als die alten phthalathaltigen Tygon R3603 Schläuche. Eventuell sind die jetzt mutmaßlich verwendeten anderen Weichmacher sogar noch flüchtiger, aber dazu gibt´s zumindest im Wakü-Bereich noch zu wenig Erfahrungswerte. Phthalate stehen im Ruf gesundheitsschädlich zu sein, weshalb Saint-Gobain hier aus ihrem Blickwinkel natürlich richtig reagiert hat. Die Anwendung in Waküs ist da nicht vorgesehen. 

Wie auch THC schon schrieb: Bevor du über Biofilme, Pilze und sonstiges Getier philosopierst, solltest du das Zeug unters Mikroskop legen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit spricht massivst gegen deine Vermutungen und die wesentlich wahrscheinlichere Ursache ist gut bekannt und experimentell nachgewiesen. Hab wie gesagt auch selbst schon entsprechende Versuche durchgeführt.

Edit: Im Übrigen war bei meinen Testgläsern innerhalb der drei Jahre die ich sie bei Raumtemperatur aufgehoben habe keinerlei Leben zu beobachten - egal ob mit oder ohne glykolhaltigen Korrosionsschutz (G48) im Wasser. In jedem Testglas war ein Stück Kupfer und ein oder zwei Schlauchabschnitte (u. a. alter Tygon R3603 transparent). Einige enthielten auch noch Druckertinte zum färben (funktionierte btw einwandfrei, nur nicht mit schwarzer Tinte - die setzt sich ab). Am Anfang war jeweils auch noch ein Stück Alu drin, aber wie zu erwarten war, löste sich dieses nur im Glas ohne Korrosionsschutz langsam auf (Korrosionspotential zum Kupfer). Vom Alu blieb im Wesentlichen ein grauer Schlamm aus Korrosionsprodukten übrig. Das Alu hab ich irgendwann bei allen raus genommen, denn Alu hat in einen Wakü-Kreislauf sowieso nichts verloren. 
Das einzige was ansonsten je nach Glykolkonzentration mehr oder weniger schnell auftrat, waren die schleimigen Auswaschungen aus den Schläuchen (nicht nur bei Tygon sondern bei allen anderen PVC-Schläuchen die ich da hatte). Darin lebte aber nichts. Man erkennt auch schön, dass das Zeug aus den Schläuchen ausgewaschen wird, denn es begann immer von dort aus.


----------



## Schrotti (19. März 2014)

Ich nehme seit 2008 G48 von ATU und habe absolut keine Probleme mit meiner Wakü.

Glysantin G48 Protect Plus BASF, 1,5 l jetzt bestellen! | A.T.U Auto-Teile-Unger


----------



## D0pefish (19. März 2014)

Danke für die Infos.

"Algen" in einer Wasserkühlung - alles nur Unsinn? - EffizienzGurus Forum

Ich bleibe auf der Seite der Vernunft.
LG


----------



## VJoe2max (19. März 2014)

Dass der Link kommt war klar - wie lange hast du zum Ausgraben gebraucht? 

Such mal nach weitern Fällen seit 2008, die in Foren dokumentiert sind und vergleiche des Weiteren mit den Rückständen, um die es in diesem Thread geht


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. März 2014)

Ist ihm wohl egal ... denn er will/muss recht haben hab ich das Gefühl! 

Allein die Tatsache das wir sagen (aus eigener Erfahrung), das es auch nur mit Osmosewasser funktioniert ... ist für ihn ja kein Grund für seine Gegenagumentation eine Wakü mit Befall (Pilze und Bakterien oder doch nur Algen waren ja keine Biologen ) und diese sogar mit einem Zusatz (Aquacomputer ACfluid) der das eigentlich verhindern soll zu nutzen. Ein Vergleich mit einer reinen Osmosewasser-Wakü ist in dem Thread noch nicht mal erwähnt worden.


----------



## D0pefish (20. März 2014)

Was mit Vernunft gemeint war, kann man ja ausführlich nachlesen. Ihr seid nicht die ersten Menschen im WWW. Ich werde mich icht auf dieses Niveau begeben und gut.


----------



## joel3214 (22. März 2014)

Ich frage mal hier statt was neues aufzumachen.
Reicht destilliertes Wasser von Bauhaus oder sollte man was anderes nehmen? Wenn ja von  wo Internet/Geschäft ? Welche Art von destilliertem Wasser ist am besten?


----------



## VJoe2max (22. März 2014)

@D0pefish: Es ist vllt. schwer sich auf ein vernünftiges Niveau zu begeben - aber es deshalb gar nicht zu versuchen ...? . Vernünftig ist es jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nicht, sich mit Aufwand und Nebenwirkungen vor Dingen zu schützen, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit derart minimal ist. Nichts für ungut, aber da hast du dich einfach ein wenig verrannt . Ansonsten haben Versicherungsvertreter an dir wahrscheinlich ihre größte Freude . 

@joel3214: Ist egal. Kannst es im Baumarkt oder im Supermarkt kaufen. Es sollte lediglich der VDE 5010 und der DIN 43530 entsprechen - das reicht völlig und ist üblicherweise bei allen Anbietern der Fall.
Was als destilliertes Wasser verkauft wird, ist zwar selten wirklich destilliert, sondern wird mittels Ionentauschern vollensalzt bzw. entmineralisiert aber es ist deshalb trotzdem nur sehr wenig leitfähig und enthält nur noch minimale Spuren gelöster Elemente (unterhalb der durch die o.G. Normen vorgegeben Grenzwerte).

Sogenanntes Reinstwasser, wie man es z.B in Lithographieprozessen der Halbleiterindustrie einsetzt, ist übertrieben und hat in einer Wakü ohnehin keinen Effekt, denn es bleibt nur Reinstwasser, wenn es ständig mittels einer entsprechenden Reinstwasseraufbereitungsanlage gereinigt wird. Die derartigen Angebote seitens der Wakü-Shops kann man getrost als Bauernfängerei bezeichnen. 
Reinstwasser ist sogar schon allein aufgrund der hohen Dampfdrücke von Metallen ihm gegenüber recht aggressiv und nimmt bei Kontakt mit Wakü-Komponenten sofort wieder Metallionen auf die es hinsichtlich Leitfähigkeit wieder auf das Niveau von "Aqua dest." aus dem Baumarkt bringen. In echten Reinstwasseranlagen, kann man es nur in bestimmten Rohren und -behältern aus langkettigen Kunststoffen lagern und bewegen. Metallrohre und -behälter würde es auflösen, weil es bei jedem Durchlauf nach der Aufbereitungssanlage wieder neue Metallionen auslöst. 

Wichtiger als das Wasser an sich ist grundsätzlich die gründliche Reinigung neuer Wakü-Komponenten (insb. der Radiatoren), um Produktionsrückstände  (z.B. Löt- und Ziehfette) und sonstigen Dreck (z.B. Staub) los zu werden, der sich sonst ähnlich wie ausgewaschene Weichmacher aus den Schläuchen in engen Kühlerstrukturen absetzen kann oder im AB als Schmierfilm auftaucht. Das mit den schleimigen Weichmacherauswaschungen aus PVC-Schläuchen ist meinen Tests nach auf lange Sicht wie gesagt nur ganz zu vermeiden, wenn man auf PVC-Schläuche verzichtet. Allerdings dauert es schon sehr lange, wenn man nur destilliertes Wasser verwendet, bis sichtbare Mengen an Weichmachern ausgewaschen werden (zumindest bei allen PVC-Schläuchen die ich getestet habe). 

Wenn du die Komponenten langfristig vor Korrosion schützen willst, bleibt allerdings nur der Zusatz von Korrosionsinhibitoren, die wiederum in Glykol gelöst sind, welches eben zu schnellerer Auswaschung von Weichmachern führt. Einen reinen Kupferkreislauf ohne jegliche Korrosionspotentiale gibt es in der Regel nicht, denn die üblichen Netz-Radiatoren sind gelötet, weshalb schon mal Lötzinn als zweite metallische Komponente mit dem Wasser in Kontakt kommt. Hinzu kommen die in der Regel vernickelte Messing-Anschlüsse, deren Nickelschicht sich ohne Korrosionsschutz auf lange Frist auflöst, wenn nur Aqua dest. zum Einsatz kommt. Ist letztlich aber alles einen Frage, ob einem das was ausmacht bzw. ob man vor hat die Komponenten optisch mangelfrei wieder zu verkaufen - kühltechnisch hat es bei üblichen Konzentrationen keine messbare Relevanz, ob man Korrosionsschutz einsetzt oder nicht. Gegen Spaltkorrosion in den Gewindespalten oder an medienberührenden Kontaktstellen zwischen Kupfer und Edelstahldeckeln (z.B. von Graka-Kühlern) hilft btw. auch Korrosionsschutz nicht unbedingt.


----------



## D0pefish (28. März 2014)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @D0pefish: Es ist vllt. schwer sich auf ein vernünftiges Niveau zu begeben - aber es deshalb gar nicht zu versuchen ...? . Vernünftig ist es jedenfalls mit Sicherheit nicht, sich mit Aufwand und Nebenwirkungen vor Dingen zu schützen, deren Wahrscheinlichkeit derart minimal ist. Nichts für ungut, aber da hast du dich einfach ein wenig verrannt . Ansonsten haben Versicherungsvertreter an dir wahrscheinlich ihre größte Freude .


 
Geht's noch? THC hat ja schon gereicht aber jetzt fängst du auch noch mit Selbsbeschreibungen an. Spar dir die Spekulationen und tapezier deine Wand damit.


----------



## Elux91 (10. April 2014)

Hm iwie hatmir die app die antworten garnicht angezeigt, diese einfache frage hat ja ganz schoen wellen geschlagen ^^ das problem mit dem auswaschen der weichmacher hatte ich noch garnicht gehoert.

Auf jeden fall danke fuer die antworten.


----------

